# du/de très bon vin



## scriptum

Bonjour tout le monde.


Boire *du* très bon vin / boire *de* très bon vin: y a-t-il une différence de sens ou de style entre ces expressions?

Merci d'avance.​


----------



## geostan

scriptum said:


> Bonjour tout le monde.
> 
> 
> Boire *du* très bon vin / boire *de* très bon vin: y a-t-il une différence de sens ou de style entre ces expressions?
> 
> Merci d'avance.​



la deuxième est peut-être un peu plus classique, mais les deux veulent dire la même chose.


----------



## caveatipse

Quelle est la regle?


----------



## tilt

_Boire de très bon vin_ est en effet correct (voir ce fil, où je l'ai moi-même appris ! ) mais pour moi elle est très formelle, et pas seulement un peu classique. Autant cette forme est encore courante devant un adjectif au pluriel, autant elle est devenue rare devant un adjectif au singulier.

Il y a fort à parier qu'un francophone qui entendrait cette phrase écrirait _de très bons vins_.


----------



## jprr

tilt said:


> Il y a fort à parier qu'un francophone qui entendrait cette phrase écrirait _de très bons vins_.


Absolument !


----------



## Donaldos

Concernant cet usage, un ouvrage moins tolérant que celui évoqué dans le fil indiqué par _tilt_ le qualifie simplement d'archaïque. Il me semble que sa place dans le français courant est en effet très réduite.

Et à l'oral, cette tournure évoque en effet irrésistiblement un pluriel.


----------



## caveatipse

Mais il doit etre une regle, non? Je sais si l'adjectif precede le nom et les deux sont pluriels, mais si singuliers?


----------



## tilt

caveatipse said:


> Mais il doit etre une regle, non? Je sais si l'adjectif precede le nom et les deux sont pluriels, mais si singuliers?


L'adjectif s'accordant au nom, ils seront toujours soit tous les deux au pluriel, soit tous les deux au singulier.

Dans le cas d'un nom au singulier, la règle est celle que nous venons d'évoquer : dans la langue très soignée, on utilisera _de, _comme devant un pluriel. Sinon, on utilisera _du_ (ou _de la_ pour un nom féminin, _de l'_ pour un nom commençant par une voyelle ou un _h_ muet.)


----------



## caveatipse

tilt said:


> L'adjectif s'accordant au nom, ils seront toujours soit tous les deux au pluriel, soit tous les deux au singulier.
> 
> Dans le cas d'un nom au singulier, la règle est celle que nous venons d'évoquer : dans la langue très soignée, on utilisera _de, _comme devant un pluriel. Sinon, on utilisera _du_ (ou _de la_ pour un nom féminin, _de l'_ pour un nom commençant par une voyelle ou un _h_ muet.)




Si si, je sais. Mais ma question est ainsi: Si l'adjectif (qui precede le nom) et le nom sont pluriels, on utisile de, comme "de belles tomates." Mais, si les deux sont singuliers, et de temps on temps on utilise de, comme "de bon vin," alors quelle est la regle pour ca?


----------



## Donaldos

caveatipse said:


> Si si, je sais. Mais ma question est ainsi: Si l'adjectif (qui precede le nom) et le nom sont pluriels, on utisile de, comme "de belles tomates." Mais, si les deux sont singuliers, et de temps on temps on utilise de, comme "de bon vin," alors quelle est la regle pour ca?



C'est la même "règle" que celle qui fait que l'on utilise_ de_ au pluriel:

*du* vin =>     *de* bon vin (sing.)
*des* vins =>  *de* bons vins  (plur.)

sauf que l'usage actuel a plutôt tendance à conserver _du_ au singulier (et parfois même _des_ au pluriel dans un style un peu relâché) devant un adjectif.
_
*du *vin => *du* bon vin
*des* vins => *de* (des) bons vins_


----------



## caveatipse

Donaldos said:


> C'est la même "règle" que celle qui fait que l'on utilise_ de_ au pluriel:
> 
> *du* vin =>     *de* bon vin (sing.)
> *des* vins =>  *de* bons vins  (plur.)
> 
> sauf que l'usage actuel a plutôt tendance à conserver _du_ au singulier (et parfois même _des_ au pluriel dans un style un peu relâché) devant un adjectif.
> _
> *du *vin => *du* bon vin
> *des* vins => *de* (des) bons vins_



Mais, je n'ai pas l'impression que l'on utilise "de" dans le cas dusingluier. Je ne le vois rien! Le regle "officielle" est utiliser "de" si l'adectif precede le nom, et ils sont pluriels.


----------



## tilt

caveatipse said:


> Mais, je n'ai pas l'impression que l'on utilise "de" dans le cas dusingluier. Je ne le vois rien! Le regle "officielle" est utiliser "de" si l'adectif precede le nom, et ils sont pluriels.


Je suis désolé, Caveatipse, mais je ne comprends pas du tout où tu veux en venir. Il ne semble pas que nous ayons dit autre chose que ce que tu exposes ici !
Quelle autre "règle" veux-tu que nous te donnions ?


----------



## caveatipse

Ok lol: Il y a une regle en francais qui dit: "Si un adjectif pluriel precede un nom pluriel, on utilise souvent "de" sans l'article defini."

Mais, "de bon vin" ne contient pas "*un adjectif pluriel qui precede un nom pluriel*." Au lieu de ca, il contient "un adjectif *singulier* qui precede un nom *singulier*." Ca ne convient pas a la regle precedante.

Alors, ma question: "Est-il une regle qui gouverne le cas *singulier*?"


----------



## tilt

caveatipse said:


> Ok lol: Il y a une regle en francais qui dit: "Si un adjectif pluriel precede un nom pluriel, on utilise souvent "de" sans l'article defini."
> 
> Mais, "de bon vin" ne contient pas "*un adjectif pluriel qui precede un nom pluriel*." Au lieu de ca, il contient "un adjectif *singulier* qui precede un nom *singulier*." Ca ne convient pas a la regle precedante.
> 
> Alors, ma question: "Est-il une regle qui gouverne le cas *singulier*?"


Cette règle que tu cites n'est qu'une restriction de la règle originelle, qui concernait aussi le singulier ; les messages précédents ne disent pas autre chose ! 
Autrement dit, la "règle" actuelle pour le singulier est qu'il n'y a pas de règle : on conserve le même antécédent, que l'adjectif soit avant ou après le nom.


----------



## caveatipse

Ok, alors tu dis que la regle etait jadis simplement quand l'adjectif precede le nom, mais quant au francais moderne, la tendance est que l'on utilise "de" pour les pluriels qui precedent le nom, mais il reste quelques execeptions?


----------



## scriptum

Si je l'ai bien compris, "boire *de* très bon vin" est correct (bien que vieux jeu); "boire *de* bon vin" ne l'est pas. Peut-on dire que c'est le mot "très" qui rend possible l'omission de "le" après "de"?


----------



## tilt

scriptum said:


> Si je l'ai bien compris, "boire *de* très bon vin" est correct (bien que vieux jeu); "boire *de* bon vin" ne l'est pas. Peut-on dire que c'est le mot "très" qui rend possible l'omission de "le" après "de"?


Non, ce n'est pas ça.
_Boire de bon vin _est correct au même titre que _boire de très bon vin _(voire message de Donaldos, au n°10). C'est la présence d'un adjectif entre l'article et le nom qui provoque la mutation du premier dans le langage soutenu.
Ce qui serait incorrect dans tous les cas, par contre, ce serait de dire _boire de vin_.


----------



## scriptum

Je comprends. Merci à tout le monde!


----------



## Chimel

scriptum said:


> Si je l'ai bien compris, "boire *de* très bon vin" est correct (bien que vieux jeu)


C'est plus que vieux jeu: c'est carrément archaïque. Si quelqu'un comme Tilt, qui n'est tout de même pas le premier venu en matière linguistique, ignorait que c'était "correct" (voir son message #3), tu peux bien t'imaginer que ça ne s'emploie plus beaucoup...

Pour ma part, j'aurais dès lors tendance à considérer que ce n'est plus "correct" aujourd'hui dans la mesure où c'est sorti de l'usage. N'est pas correct ce qui ne correspond pas aux règles communément admises, mais aussi ce qui n'y correspond *plus*: on ne peut pas affirmer qu'une tournure est correcte aujourd'hui pour la seule raison qu'elle est attestée chez François Villon ou même chez Molière, par exemple.


----------



## chrys_chloe

Pour ma part, je pense que lorsque l'on dit "boire du très bon vin" on parle du vin en général (la matière, le liquide) et donc c'est indénombrable et donc tout au singulier. 
Par contre lorsque l'on dit "boire de très bonS vinS", on parle toujours au pluriel car cela implique une donnée dénombrable (des bouteilles) et il y en a plusieurs. Sinon, on dirait : "Boire un très bon vin".


----------



## tilt

chrys_chloe said:


> Pour ma part, je pense que lorsque l'on dit "boire du très bon vin" on parle du vin en général (la matière, le liquide) et donc c'est indénombrable et donc tout au singulier.
> Par contre lorsque l'on dit "boire de très bonS vinS", on parle toujours au pluriel car cela implique une donnée dénombrable (des bouteilles) et il y en a plusieurs. Sinon, on dirait : "Boire un très bon vin".


_Boire de très bons vins_ peut être indénombrable aussi, il suffit qu'il y ait différents vins.
Cette forme est en outre le pluriel de _Boire un très bon vin_, oui, mais aussi de _Boire du très bon vin_, qui ne veut pas tout à fait dire la même chose.


----------



## caveatipse

Non, je dois insister: on laisse tomber l'article en francais *moderne* seulement quant l'adjectif precedantt *et* son nom sont *pluriels*, et non singulier. C'es la regle du fancais *moderne*. Je suis positif. Qui dit "de tres bon vin" aujourd'hui?


----------



## Donaldos

caveatipse said:


> Qui dit "de tres bon vin" aujourd'hui?



A peu près personne et presque tout le monde s'accorde à le dire.


----------



## caveatipse

Salut! Ok, je ne veux pas commencer un debat, mais j'avais des doutes sur la question de si on dit "de bon vin" jamais au singulier. J'ai pose' la question a une francophone native, et elle m'a dit non. Alors, il y a des francophones ici qui disent oui. Est-ce possible que "de" avec le singulier est une expression d'un certaine partie de la France? Merci!


----------

